

Noah Kagan: Explaining the Basic Viral Model - crxnamja
http://okdork.com/2008/04/22/learning-viral-the-basic-viral-model/

======
jfarmer
Virality is only a third of the equation. The other two parts are the
saturation size (usually a function of the market you're in) and the rate at
which your userbase decays (do users visit once, invite ten friends, and then
never come back, or do they come back every day?).

Without factoring at least these two things into your model the "viral
coefficient" is mostly useless.

------
mixmax
Use A/B split tests to increase X and Y - even a small increase in either can
make a huge difference.

------
okdork
something else i've learned is multivariate testing is very effective. google
optimizer can do this for free. services.google.com/websiteoptimizer/

